# Typical Size & Weight



## axelsmom

Our puppy, Axel is a Vizsla mix. We have no idea so far how much Vizsla he has in his family history or what other breed he might be mixed with. So far, though, his looks and characteristics are very consistent with a typical Vizsla. 

Because we don't know what breed he is mixed with and don't have any friends with Vizslas, we aren't sure if he is the typical size and weight of a V his age. Do any of you know a website to find average sizes at different ages or happen to know what size and weight a 5 month old Vizsla typically is?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/how-vizsla-ages.html

Axlesmom,
If you go by the above graph of how a Vizsla ages, it will give you some indication where he is in the growth stage.

I have know 45 pound full grown Vizslas and 85 pound full grown Vizslas. These are outside the standard, but they are out there. When you mix ??? then? 

The standard for males is about 23 to 25 inches and weight is relative to height.

Bailey, our make is 24 inches at the shoulders and 62 pounds. Many others are lighter boned and weigh in at around 55. Most Vizslas are fully grown at about 18 months.

Hope that was useful for you.

Happy trails and trials,

Rod aka redbirddog


----------



## Bodhi

Hi axelsmom,

Don't know if this helps, but I have tracked Bodhi's weight over the last two years. At least it will give you a reference point from one male vizsla who is approximately 24.5" at the withers and 55 lbs at 2.25 years old.










You can see pictures of Bodhi in his Blog (see URL in signature) for a visual comparison.


----------



## Cavedog

Thanks for the chart. I consulted it frequently as my pup Dax grew up. He was always just a pound or two less than your dog.

Interestingly, if you look at the chart, the data points between 7.5 and 9 months hover around 50#. After that Bohdi had a growth spurt, but Dax remained at that weight. He is now 14 months old and 51#. Originally I had wanted him to be larger, but that was before I discovered that V's are inveterate lap dogs, so now I'm glad he didn't get any bigger.


----------



## Mighty Hunter

THANKS FOR THE CHART BODHI (WHAT A GREAT IDEA BTW, WISH WE THOUGHT OF THAT), WE HAVE A 6 MONTH OLD V AND WERE CURIOUS OURSELVES ABOUT HIS DEVELOPMENT AND WHERE HE STOOD COMPARED TO OTHERS.


----------



## reddogfan

My dog Jasper is a 2 1/2 year old male and weighs 54 pounds. he has been that weight for the last year. Compared to the other V's he hunts with he seems to be a bit on the small side but since he spends a fair amount of time on our laps, that's OK.


----------



## born36

My Mac just had his 10 week vet appointment and he is 20 pounds! The vet said he is a healthy boy and not over weight. You can see his ribs. He just has a very big chest and front legs. I have a feeling I am going to have a big boy. From the comments made above I also have a feeling that I am going to have a sore lap.


----------



## Mighty Hunter

Sore lap indeed, Hunter was 12 lbs when we first got him and he is now 30+ however in his mind he still thinks he is this small 12 lb pup lol


----------



## RubyRoo

I swear I have the smallest pup on this forum. Ruby continues to be the runt. I think she is 35lbs at 6 1/2 months. I need to measure her but she is seems so small. I am hoping for another growth spurt coming up again. I wanted her to be small but not this small.


----------



## redrover

Jasper is just two days over 6 months, and he weighs 36lbs. He's a touch on the small side, so I'll be pretty impressed if he gets any bigger than 50lbs. I haven't measured how tall he is--maybe I'll do that tonight if I can get him to stay still long enough to read the tape!


----------



## axelsmom

Axel is still much smaller than that, which could be a result of whatever breed he is mixed with. At 5 1/2 months he is just under 20lbs!

He looks very healthy. Low chest with ribs barely showing and high, muscular stomach... Like most Vs. We feed him twice a day, but it is hard to tell if we should be feeding more or less since we don't know his ideal weight and he would eat til he was sick if he could. 

At least I can know now not to expect a 65 lb dog to suddenly show up... a relief in someways I guess, though we were hoping for a typical body style. 

Maybe we will have a hybrid "mini-Vizsla" on our hands. Haha.


----------



## datacan

Our V. is 37 pounds at 5 months. Just weighted today out of curiosity.


----------



## RubyRoo

I just measured Ruby. Not sure if I measured the right spot. I measured from the top of her above her shoulder to the floor while standing (not sitting). She was close to 20 inches. Did I measure in the right spot? Let's hope she grows a few more inches


----------



## redrover

I didn't get in a great measurement--I think he's somewhere around 21 inches at his shoulder right now.

As for how much to feed him...this was the advice from our breeder: If he starts to look a little skinny on the amount you're feeding him, increase it (I do by about 1/4 cup). If he starts to look a little pudgy on the amount you're feeding him, hold steady--eventually he'll hit a growth spurt and he'll grow into the pudge and catch up on the amount you're feeding. She said it's not very scientific, but it works! If you do ever switch foods while he's still growing, the amounts might shift up or down due to nutrient content/density of the food.

This probably won't be much help when you're trying to figure out if he's hit his terminal height/weight, but it's a pretty decent guide while he's growing!

Maybe he's a Vizsla/Doxie mix? We met one at class tonight and he looked a lot like your Axel--still very Vizsla-ish in build, just smaller overall--closer to 35 pounds, maybe?


----------



## axelsmom

Thanks for all your ideas and input! I'm more curious than ever about our little guy. I've posted another post with links to pictures... let me know if you have an idea what breed Axel might be mixed with!
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2391.0.html


----------



## Dee72

Mine is 6mths and weighs 17kgs. I keep fretting he isn't being fed enough, he gets about 500grams of food a day is that enough for a male?


----------



## einspänner

Those numbers sound good, but they don't tell the whole story. We can give you better feedback if you post some pics. One from above and one profile should do it.


----------



## BirdWatcher

Hi - my bitch was 40lbs at 6 months (erm is that about 18kg?). She is nearly 2 years old now and stopped gaining at 48lbs. She is not from big stock and (whilst being a bit biased) I think her proportions are good and she has turned out beautifully.

I guess the most important indicators are 1. how big was the puppy's parents? and 2. is the puppy thriving? One of the things I noticed was that if the puppy is going to grow big it has a lot more loose skin for longer. The ones that are going to make smaller adults fill out their wrinkle younger.

Personally I have never weighed food out - I just get the best I can afford and offer a bit more or less according to her activity and condition.


----------



## emilycn

RubyRoo said:


> I swear I have the smallest pup on this forum. Ruby continues to be the runt. I think she is 35lbs at 6 1/2 months. I need to measure her but she is seems so small. I am hoping for another growth spurt coming up again. I wanted her to be small but not this small.


I think Lua might be smaller --- she's 8.5 months and looks sturdy at about 35 pounds. She's so teeny tiny! Her mom is only around 37 pounds and her dad's 55 pounds, so she might actually *be* a pocket vizsla. Just don't tell _her_ that.


----------



## MeandMy3

At 14.5 months, our Bristol is only 38 lbs. She is smaller than we expected but has a big heart.


----------



## R E McCraith

Em - go back 2 sire & dam - then the rest of the pedigree - this is the best bench mark of where your pup should V - call your breeder - PIKE at 1yr was 60# - has stayed the same - just like his sire


----------



## CrazyCash

My two stay pretty consistent at 63 lbs for Cash and 60 lbs for Penny. Keep in mind that mine are V mixes, so that could skew things a little - they are both pretty solid. Cash actually looks skinnier than Penny because he's longer than she is - she built like a tank! Sometimes at night when I have 120 lbs of dog fighting for my lap I wish they were pocket Vs.


----------



## mlwindc

I wanted a pocket v and got a 65 lb boy instead! Sire under 60, dam about 50..But Wilson basically hovers around 65.


----------



## tknafox2

Your Dogs are beautiful!! What ever size they turn out, will be perfect. I just love the pic of Lua squeezing into her puppy bed. Some where I have the funniest pic of our 10 yr old weimaraner Greta curled up on Foxy's bed when she was a pup, the bed was completely under her, but she just had to try it out once!!
When she out grew the tiny bed, I used it for a toy box and kept all her toys there. She would drag the whole thing around the house with her and toss out the toys and play
I have the feeling Mr. Ferguson is going to hit mid 60's like Wilson, He is already in the 50's and still looks puppyish, hasn't even begun to fill out.


----------



## NutterButter

Our Sadie at 10 years of age is about 20 inches to top of shoulders, and weighs 46 lbs. Looking at her veterinary records, she was up to 55 lbs when she led a sedentary life with her previous elderly owner and apparently ate plenty of unhealthy snacks. Even with plenty of exercise, she gains weight easily so we have to watch portion size pretty carefully. She is in much better shape since we got her, and has traded fat for muscle as well as losing weight.


----------



## scooby doo

Scooby is now 5 months old and is due for a visit to the vet to get weight checked and wormed. but today I checked his hight and he is 20inches at the shoulder is this about right for his age.


----------



## scooby doo

he is stunning :grin


----------



## Firefighter

Ya know, I don't know exactly how tall our DiVinci was, but he was larger than average in overall size and weighed 72lbs.

Wife picked the largest male of the litter and he sure lived up to his birth size.


----------



## mmurray

*My female Vizsla - weight tracking from birth*

My female Vizsla, NOLA, grew quickly, then leveled off around 45 lbs at 10-12 months old. Right where I wanted her to be. I feed her 4 cups of ProPlan Sport each day and she burns right through it while maintaining her weight and a healthy coat. 

Age (months) /	Weight (lbs.)
1	8
2	12
3	14.8
3.5	17.2
4	21.2
5	27.2
6	33.4
6.5	34.3
7	37.2
8	38
9	39.4
10	42
11	44.2
12	46
13	47.3
14	43.8
15	42.2
16	43
17	
18	45.8
19	45.6


----------



## Deejayc

*I have a GIANT Vizsla!!*

Hi all,

First post for me on this forum 

Somehow I have ended up with an oversized Vizsla puppy. My girl (Thuli) is now 10 months old and just brushed over the 80lb mark :eek and stands at 27in. She doesn't seem to have levelled off yet either, looking at the trend I think she has it in her to add another 10lb at least. I got her from a litter of 11 puppies, the parents were on the large side but not really outside of the breed specification with the dad at 64lb and mom at 58lb and they come from a very reputable breeder. All the other puppies are rather normal with the biggest male currently at 60lb. Yet somehow our lovely lady is pretending to be a Great Dane!

Has anyone ever seen something like this in a Vizsla? She is the sweetest dog and I am so happy with her but this is definitely not what I was expecting. Side note: 80lb of Vizsla at full zoomies can empty a dog park rather quickly :grin

Age (months)	Weight (lb)

1.4___________8.8
2.1___________18.9
3.1___________30.5
3.9___________41.0
5.0___________51.8
6.0___________60.0
7.2___________67.2
7.6___________69.2
8.5___________73.8
9.5___________79.1
10.___________80.6


----------



## veitchy

Good morning guys based on all your posts I am a little worried, My Boy Hector is 23 weeks to the day and weighs 12.40 KG. what should he be weighing at this age? I feed him 3 times a day on dry kibble "Akela Small Paws" and feed him 105g x 3 per day as per packet instructions.

What are your thoughts?

Many thanks ~


----------



## PhilipL

Just had a look back at my boy Rafa's weight at different ages to compare.

12 weeks 9.4 kg (19 lbs)
16 weeks 12.5 kg (25 lbs)
20 weeks 16.9 kg (37 lbs)
24 weeks 21.0 kg (46 lbs)
28 weeks 22.5 kg (50 lbs)

Rafa is fed 3 times per day on dry kibbles for 'large breed puppies' http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/dry-dog-food/ava-veterinary-approved-large-breed-puppy-dog-food-chicken-15kg?orderBy=1# which is approximately 3 large bowls, one day this week he ate a lot more. I am feeding him slightly more than the recommended scoop and he is still showing slight ribs, but no hips.

I guess they are all different sizes, mine I think is going to be larger than the average Vizsla. The weight gain every 4 weeks seems to be a good indicator of food intake and growth, the chart earlier in this thread on the first page was very helpful to show the projected arc.


----------



## Betty

My 5 month old male, Rudi, is almost 40 pounds!


----------



## PhilipL

I was curious to see what weight my 'scoop' of kibble food for my boy puppy Rafa was and it is 200g, which he is getting 3 times per day, so 600g in total. When I had my food consultation with Pets at Home they were recommending about 175g three times a day for my dog based on average for his breed. He is a bit larger than average so I'm giving him slightly more.

My breeder told me that Vizslas are very good at self regulating their food i.e. they will not 'over eat' like some other breeds and that has been my experience with Rafa, sometimes he doesn't eat it all and leaves some and rarely he eats the lot so quickly I give him more.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## olivebeingavizsla

Olive is 15 months and she's 46 lb/ 21 kg and has been for the past 6 months. I started cutting back on her food because unlike most vizslas she's not super lean and loves to eat... I swear if I left her food out she'd eat until she was sick. Currently she eats 1c twice a day of Zignature. My last V topped out at 36lb and was really small but I've seen a male at 75 lb so there is some variability in size.


----------



## PhilipL

12 weeks 9.4 kg (19 lbs)
16 weeks 12.5 kg (25 lbs)
20 weeks 16.9 kg (37 lbs)
24 weeks 21.0 kg (46 lbs)
28 weeks 22.5 kg (50 lbs)
32 weeks 23.0 kg (51 lbs)

Rafa's weight gain seems to have tailed off markedly, is this normal at such a young age? He seems just as fit and healthy as ever and still eating the same quantity.

I'm looking at Bodhi's chart from the first page as a comparison, he didn't stop or level off until 12 months old.

Thanks


----------



## PhilipL

Rafa's weight gain has started going up again, it appears he was just growing in height instead! He is currently eating anywhere between 4-5 cups (200g) of kibbles per day, supplemented by occasional eggs and other treats.


12 weeks 9.4 kg (19 lbs)
16 weeks 12.5 kg (25 lbs)
20 weeks 16.9 kg (37 lbs)
24 weeks 21.0 kg (46 lbs)
28 weeks 22.5 kg (50 lbs)
32 weeks 23.0 kg (51 lbs)
36 weeks 23.5 kg (52 lbs)
40 weeks 25.4 kg (56 lbs)


----------



## texasred

At not even a year old, Rafa is going to be a big boy. Guessing mid 60s to 70s after he fills out.

Shine turned 1 back in February, and she weights 43 lbs. All though females, weight less than males. That's a big weight difference.


----------



## PhilipL

texasred said:


> At not even a year old, Rafa is going to be a big boy. Guessing mid 60s to 70s after he fills out.
> 
> Shine turned 1 back in February, and she weights 43 lbs. All though females, weight less than males. That's a big weight difference.


Thanks for that news :wink, even as a very new puppy he had massive front paws that everyone who saw him commented on.

I just measured his height to his shoulder blades at 25", he has no hips showing but all his ribs are there to see so still thin I guess. 

Rafa has a real gentle but mischievous character, his brother Cairo when we went to see the breeder and the litter was over twice Rafa's size as a new puppy!! Dread to think how big he might be now.

Love this Vizsla of mine to bits, so pleased we went with this breed as our very first dog. :grin


----------



## 8thevizsla

Hi there,
i'm writing from italy... 
8 it's our first V it's an amazing good boy.
we are just a little bit worried because it is growing little.

his parents are pure Hungarians and have all the features, they are not great. the father is 60 cm tall.

8 has completed 8 months yesterday and weighs 21kg and is 55cm tall.

do you believe it will grow again? 

up to which month a V could grow in height?

thanks to all


----------



## Gabica

some vizslas are rather on the smaller side, i would not be worried about it too much, as long as within the standard. if anything he will probably fill out more and may even add to tallness, only mother nature can tell that. as long as happy and healthy, you should be all set


----------



## 8thevizsla

Gabica said:


> some vizslas are rather on the smaller side, i would not be worried about it too much, as long as within the standard. if anything he will probably fill out more and may even add to tallness, only mother nature can tell that. as long as happy and healthy, you should be all set


ty Gabica...


----------



## Jadeandnuala

My puppy Nuala just turned 12 weeks and weighed in at 9.6kg, 21.16 pounds. She’s gaining an average of about 1.5kg, 3.3 pounds every week!


----------



## PhilipL

Rafa my male Vizsla is now definitely filling out, his ribs are much less visible than a month ago. 

His diet has changed from just kibbles to kibbles plus a wet food chicken (45%) and vegetable topper each time as he was getting very bored of kibbles on their own. 

Each day he is eating 3 x 150g toppers and 3 x 200g kibbles in total.

He will be 1 year old in 4 weeks time! 


12 weeks 9.4 kg (19 lbs)
16 weeks 12.5 kg (25 lbs)
20 weeks 16.9 kg (37 lbs)
24 weeks 21.0 kg (46 lbs)
28 weeks 22.5 kg (50 lbs)
32 weeks 23.0 kg (51 lbs)
36 weeks 23.5 kg (52 lbs)
40 weeks 25.4 kg (56 lbs)
44 weeks 25.8 kg (57 lbs)
48 weeks 27.0 kg (60 lbs)


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

PhilipL said:


> Rafa my male Vizsla ...



Great picture - a happy and goofy guy.


----------



## PhilipL

Bob Engelhardt said:


> Great picture - a happy and goofy guy.


Bob, he so is. If ever there was one picture which summed up Rafa's personality perfectly it is this one :grin:grin:grin


----------



## Walt Watson

Google is a good helper and you can find any information you want to know.


----------



## NatalieZ

Juno is pretty small, at 5+ months, she's at 28 pounds.


----------



## PhilipL

NatalieZ said:


> Juno is pretty small, at 5+ months, she's at 28 pounds.


I had intended to reply to this earlier, but today a chance encounter with another Vizsla reminded me. 

As others have said in this thread as long as Juno is happy and healthy and within the normal range for male/female Vizslas then all should be well.

My 17 month old boy Rafa is at the very top range for size and weight for a male Vizsla, he is massive. Today we encountered an 11 year old female Vizsla who was the smallest Vizsla we have ever seen, she was beautiful, but very petite when stood next to Rafa who completely dwarfed her. All other Vizslas we have seen have been quite a bit bigger than her.

Rafa only filled out properly in the last month or so, before then he was all tall legs and long ears and too ribby.


----------



## Jane & Lily the Vizsla

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and a new Vizsla mum &#55358;&#56688; Lily is the sweetest little pup but I feel she's very little. I'm looking and reading lots and she shows up much lighter than everything I'm finding. She's a week off 6 months old and weighing in at 11.3kg which is 24lbs I think. 

Everything I'm finding is putting her underweight by 8lbs plus? What's everyone's thoughts? She's had all of her vet checks and everything fine but I'm just a little baffled that everything I'm reading tells me she's very underweight 🙈

Advice much appreciated ☺


----------



## texasred

Jane
As long as she doesn't look to skinny, I wouldn't worry about it. My youngest Vizsla weights under 40lbs, and she will be two years old next month.
Bone structure, and height, has a lot to do with total weight. It just makes since that a heavier bone structured dog, would weigh more than one with a smaller frame.


----------



## InTheNet

our male is 45 lbs. 3 1/2 years


Our recent adoption female is 33Lbs/ 15 months old. Probably will gain another pound or two. She is a petite little girl.


----------



## rubicon

Our male is currently around 49.5 pounds, at a little over 7 months old. Last month I think he was about 5 pounds lighter.


----------



## PhilipL

texasred said:


> At not even a year old, Rafa is going to be a big boy. Guessing mid 60s to 70s after he fills out.
> 
> Shine turned 1 back in February, and she weights 43 lbs. All though females, weight less than males. That's a big weight difference.


Well you weren't wrong, 'Big' Rafa as my friends call him has just turned two years old and he was a lot thinner than I would have liked for the past 4 months, suddenly he has filled out and currently weighs 30 kg or 66 pounds and I can still see plenty of ribs!


----------

